# Can I use 4 ohm speakers with my receiver?



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

It's a Yamaha HTR-5930...

There's a switch on the back that says "for 6 ohm and above speakers" for the UP position, and "for 8 ohm and above speakers" for the DOWN position... why you wouldn't just put it on the "6 and up" position for any speaker is beyond me 

So in the manual where it describes what this switch does, it says "The impedance for each speaker must be 6 ohms or higher"... so case closed, right? Can't use anything lower than 6 ohms... Or can I?

In the spec sheet in the back, it lists power delivery ratings for 16 ohm, 8 ohm, 6 ohm, 4 ohm, and 2 ohm speakers... why would they list ratings for 4 and 2 ohm speakers if you're not supposed to use them??? 

The reason I'm concerned with this is because I want to build some MTM speakers, and they're all 4 ohm designs ... can I go ahead and use them with my receiver?


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

Never mind, I found an 8 ohm MTM design (Tritrix)


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I was dealing with the same dilemma with my Pioneer receiver. let me know what you think of the TriTrix, as they have been my first choice recently for when i redo my speaker setup.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm running 4ohm HSU book shelf speakers off my Harmon/Kardon.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

SQKid89 said:


> I was dealing with the same dilemma with my Pioneer receiver. let me know what you think of the TriTrix, as they have been my first choice recently for when i redo my speaker setup.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13385&highlight=tritrix


----------

